# deskutils/notify-osd: how to get it working?



## rigoletto@ (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi.

I removed deskutils/dunst and am willing to use deskutils/notify-osd but I can't get how to make it work.

So, I installed notify-osd -> removed dunst -> logged off -> logged in -> `notify-send "Test"` -> nothing happened.

I just get these kind log messages every time something run `notify-send`:


```
Mar 23 00:33:31 workstation kernel: pid 2831 (notify-osd), uid 1001: exited on signal 5
```

Thanks!


----------

